# Creating Texture



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Good morning all,

About 3 weeks ago I happened upon Clyrolinx in a desperate search for PG on a Saturday morning. As with all experiences with any fellow Vapers I completely overstayed my welcome but it's not often I get to spend time with my brethren.

The person that assisted me, Chris, had a DIY juice that I tried. Peppermint Krisp Tart. It was fantastic, but not only flavour wise but I felt,or tasted or perceived texture in that recipe that I've never had before. It's rather difficult to explain but I'm sure the more seasoned mixers will know what I'm talking about.
I know certain flavours and concentrates help with mouthfeel, like Marshmallow and Butter, and I have added a variety of them to my mixes and although it definitely improves the "texture" it was nothing compared to this Peppermint recipe.

Very long intro for a 1 line question, how does one go about mixing for texture?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lawrence A (6/5/18)

Here is a copy and paste from reddit


FLV Lovage - “This is more of a flavor additive than stand alone. The review on the Flavorah website states that it "tones" flavors, and that seems as good a description as any. It seems to round out and give volume to green flavors, for better or worse. It also works a lot like a better version of ethyl maltol on citrus and seems to really define the edges of the flavors in tobaccos.” from /u/concreteriver’s review


INW Cactus - Often used as a way to add “moisture” or “juiciness” to fruit recipes. When wielded by the capable yet slightly twisted mind of /u/philosophucker it goes from additive to peculiarly vital ingredient.


FA Pear - Nondescript juiciness at <1%


TFA Dragonfruit - “blends” fruits, makes strawberry “pop” and if you follow the clues in my flair, you’ll see that it can definitely be used as a primary flavor, as well.
Contains triethyl citrate which /u/abdada describes here “In e-liquids, the goal of triethyl citrate is to keep essential oils, flavor and aroma molecules, and base carrier solvents from falling apart. As e-liquid recipes get more and more complex, and involve more and more disparate ingredients, the need for emulsification grows.”


TFA Jalapeno - Can be used to add throat hit at small percentages or spice up your next pickle recipe if you’re into that.


TFA Brown Sugar - Used more often as an alternative sweetener than for its accurate flavor.


TFA Marshmallow - Adds sweetness and smoothness.


CAP Jelly Candy - “Solo, this has a light soapy taste. Not super dense but really fluffy mouthfeel. Little bit of residual stickiness. But this isn't a flavor, per se. It's primarily a textural additive so I've tried it with the leftovers of some testers I had. I figured it was enough to get a feel for how this works since the flavor tests are pretty recent in my mind.” from /u/concreteriver’s review with a bunch of experimentation worth checking out.


VT Jam it - “tastes a bit like an odd take on a mango by itself but will make fruits more like jams at 1-2%” /u/ID10-T


CAP Hibiscus - "Lingering sticky sweet mouthfeel, again more pronounced with higher wattages. Almost like the way the syrup in a slurpee sticks to your mouth long after you take a sip."


FA Ozone - “"A full bodied background that blends well with delicate floreal top notes. Light on vape but with personality” And it’s worth reading any review from /u/concreteriver but especially when it starts out “This is weird, even for flavourart.” 


FLV Oak Barrel - “An uncharred oak additive. This tastes a lot like smelling hardwood. Nothing like cedar or sandalwood. Also nothing resinous or like pine. No char to it either. Basically just clean oak.”


FLV Pucker - “Tart tobacco additive with it's own sweet tobacco note behind it.”


FA Oba Oba - “Sweetens and adds a kind of non descript “back end” to the flavor. It’s easily my favorite quick cheat code to smooth out a recipe, add a little body, and just over all round stuff out.” /u/hocuskrokus


TFA Quince - “The best additive I have found to enhance fruits and mix well with cream is TFA Quince. It's got enough tart to make fruits pop and just enough bold fruit to mix well with cream.” /u/skiddlzninja
_Source __https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/8h42j4/faq_friday_additivesenhancers/_

Then a few others I am aware of:

Acetyl Pyrazine - grainy texture
TFA Peanut butter - grainy texture
INW Cactus - juiciness
TFA/FA Champagne - carbonated effect
INW Biscuit - grainy texture

_Edit to add in flavour brands and INW Biscuit_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Here is a copy and paste from reddit
> 
> 
> FLV Lovage - “This is more of a flavor additive than stand alone. The review on the Flavorah website states that it "tones" flavors, and that seems as good a description as any. It seems to round out and give volume to green flavors, for better or worse. It also works a lot like a better version of ethyl maltol on citrus and seems to really define the edges of the flavors in tobaccos.” from /u/concreteriver’s review
> ...



Absolutely fantastic this, thanks @Lawrence A, thanks a whole heap maan. So many things to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Here is a copy and paste from reddit
> 
> 
> FLV Lovage - “This is more of a flavor additive than stand alone. The review on the Flavorah website states that it "tones" flavors, and that seems as good a description as any. It seems to round out and give volume to green flavors, for better or worse. It also works a lot like a better version of ethyl maltol on citrus and seems to really define the edges of the flavors in tobaccos.” from /u/concreteriver’s review
> ...



Absolutely fantastic this, thanks @Lawrence A, thanks a whole heap maan. So many things to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (6/5/18)

There are some textures I get and others I don't. I have never experienced fizz in anything except, bizarrely, a batch of bad VG that I got. And that wasn't fizz in a good way. The gas used in carbonation does actually have a sharp taste. But concentrates like FA Cola only give me that sharp chemical taste, not any sensation of bubbles bursting on my tongue.

I don't get crunch either. I'm vaping Rage's Sad Lad atm and, while it's a tasty cinnamon cereal vape, I'm not getting any crunch at all. And never have from any cereal. It's smooth warm grain as in cereal taste but not grain as in grainy texture.

The one texture I do get is Cap Jelly Candy or FW Swedish Fish. Those do sticky, half-melted gummy candies really well. I just got in FW Salt Water Taffy and it smells exactly like those soft pink taffy bars although I don't know if the texture will carry through. Some bubble-gums and Turkish Delight flavours do a powder-coated texture quite well.

Texture can be strongly suggested by taste. For eg, some mangoes have the exact taste of the stringy parts of the mango flesh that connect to the pip. Some guavas have the taste of the pink gritty sediment that you get in the bottom of guava nectars. HS Juicy Peach tastes for me like the dark red part of the peach flesh right next to the pip. As that part of the flesh is rougher than the outer parts, it feels more textured than a tinned peach flavour. But it's a taste, not a texture.

I've never been able to replicate sugar coating either. Meringue, OOO Powdered Sugar, Torrone, I just don't get it. Sweetening yes, the actual grit of sugar granules, no.

Oily/greasy I do get. Especially from HS Banana. It feels to me like a banana dipped in olive oil. Some doughnut flavours and Joy also give quite a convincing fried/greasy vibe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/5/18)

RichJB said:


> There are some textures I get and others I don't. I have never experienced fizz in anything except, bizarrely, a batch of bad VG that I got. And that wasn't fizz in a good way. The gas used in carbonation does actually have a sharp taste. But concentrates like FA Cola only give me that sharp chemical taste, not any sensation of bubbles bursting on my tongue.
> 
> I don't get crunch either. I'm vaping Rage's Sad Lad atm and, while it's a tasty cinnamon cereal vape, I'm not getting any crunch at all. And never have from any cereal. It's smooth warm grain as in cereal taste but not grain as in grainy texture.
> 
> ...



Great insights thanks @RichJB 
On the point of Guava, I definitely get a sensation of thick guava juice with pieces in the nectar from Paulie's Guava. Reminds me of guava roll when youve chewed it well and you have that sludgy guava flavoured "mush" in your mouth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

RichJB said:


> There are some textures I get and others I don't. I have never experienced fizz in anything except, bizarrely, a batch of bad VG that I got. And that wasn't fizz in a good way. The gas used in carbonation does actually have a sharp taste. But concentrates like FA Cola only give me that sharp chemical taste, not any sensation of bubbles bursting on my tongue.
> 
> I don't get crunch either. I'm vaping Rage's Sad Lad atm and, while it's a tasty cinnamon cereal vape, I'm not getting any crunch at all. And never have from any cereal. It's smooth warm grain as in cereal taste but not grain as in grainy texture.
> 
> ...


Thanks @RichJB , I bought a condensed milk concentrate from them, made a quick 1% 10ml tester to try it and from the very 1st vape I felt the thickness of condensed milk. Which means its exactly as you mentioned: Texture is suggested by taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/5/18)

Silver said:


> Great insights thanks @RichJB
> On the point of Guava, I definitely get a sensation of thick guava juice with pieces in the nectar from Paulie's Guava. Reminds me of guava roll when youve chewed it well and you have that sludgy guava flavoured "mush" in your mouth.



Candidate for "that thread" ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> About 3 weeks ago I happened upon Clyrolinx in a desperate search for PG on a Saturday morning. As with all experiences with any fellow Vapers I completely overstayed my welcome but it's not often I get to spend time with my brethren.
> 
> ...



Can you perhaps not ask Chris for the recipe, in the interest of assisting all the DIY folk off course? Or perhaps ask what he used in the recipes if he does not want to part of the actual %’s etc?

If you don’t ask, you’ll/we’ll never know...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Can you perhaps not ask Chris for the recipe, in the interest of assisting all the DIY folk off course? Or perhaps ask what he used in the recipes if he does not want to part of the actual %’s etc?
> 
> If you don’t ask, you’ll/we’ll never know...


He sold the recipe to a Vendor, I pulled all the Charm I have and got nothing. Once the juice is released I'm sure he'll at least share the flavours used. Strange that he is not a part of this forum actually, I think @Paul33 knows him, told me he learned a lot from him. Very knowledgeable and not afraid to share the knowledge (that excludes the recipe though)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (6/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> He sold the recipe to a Vendor, I pulled all the Charm I have and got nothing. Once the juice is released I'm sure he'll at least share the flavours used. Strange that he is not a part of this forum actually, I think @Paul33 knows him, told me he learned a lot from him. Very knowledgeable and not afraid to share the knowledge (that excludes the recipe though)


Not me, sorry dude

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/5/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Here is a copy and paste from reddit
> 
> 
> FLV Lovage - “This is more of a flavor additive than stand alone. The review on the Flavorah website states that it "tones" flavors, and that seems as good a description as any. It seems to round out and give volume to green flavors, for better or worse. It also works a lot like a better version of ethyl maltol on citrus and seems to really define the edges of the flavors in tobaccos.” from /u/concreteriver’s review
> ...



This is going in my notes, thanks @Lawrence A

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (7/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Not me, sorry dude


Pity, was hoping for help to get him involved on here. Think he has a lot of knowledge to offer. Thanks for the response @Paul33

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (7/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Pity, was hoping for help to get him involved on here. Think he has a lot of knowledge to offer. Thanks for the response @Paul33


We must catch him and FORCE him to be here and share and get involved

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (7/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> We must catch him and FORCE him to be here and share and get involved


Considering it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Thanks @RichJB , I bought a condensed milk concentrate from them, made a quick 1% 10ml tester to try it and from the very 1st vape I felt the thickness of condensed milk. Which means its exactly as you mentioned: Texture is suggested by taste.


Which condensed milk @Steyn777 - I am looking for such a concentrate

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777 (18/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Which condensed milk @Steyn777 - I am looking for such a concentrate


It is 1 of the flavours that Clyrolinx sells under their own label @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> It is 1 of the flavours that Clyrolinx sells under their own label @RenaldoRheeder



Ok thanks - guys anyone else has any experience with the other condense milks?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok thanks - guys anyone else has any experience with the other condense milks?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


From all the remarks I remember here, CLY Condensed Milk is the best out there. Have never tried it personally though or any other ones for that matter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

